# My New Baby Girl



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Shelby Lynn, born 1/17/10 she was 8 pounds 6 ounces. 21 inches long.
She is so sweet!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Congratulations! Hello Shelby Lynn, we'll be waiting for the day you sign up!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't see the pics on this comp but congrats!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

How cute congrats.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks guys, she is so precious.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

very cute, grats


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

Shelby Lynn love the name, and shes so beautiful better teach her to kicc sum butt to keep the guys off her lol anyway congratz on ur new baby girl hope all goes well!!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

what a beautiful girl!I love her head full of hair!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats..very good looking girl


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Beautiful Shelby Lynn welcome to this world ~!!!
Congrats on your new addition and many blessings , she's an angel ~!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

omggggggggggggg I luv babies! she is so cute, congrats!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

congrats on the baby! what a cutie!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone, yeah all that hair gave me the worst heartburn!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

What a cuuuute baby girl, love the dark hair


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OH MY GOD!! What a beautiful baby! She doesn't look like a newborn with all that hair. hehe


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwwwww


Congrats! She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG girl, I knew yoiu were getting close but did not realize it was this close, CONGRATS to you and Shelby Lynn is freakin adorable. OMG soo pretty. I can't wiat to see more pics.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

What a purdy baby. Congrats on the new arrival!


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!! Awww it makes me miss when my lil girl was that small. They grow fast!! Cherish every moment! She is beautiful.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Its a beautiful name by the way!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks so much...I know i stare at her like you would a campfire.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> Thanks so much...I know i stare at her like you would a campfire.


omg okay now I know someone else did it lol, I used to stare at Riley and couldnt get anything done I couldnt stand to not look at her lol. I wish Riley had been born with that much hair!  you'll be able to dress her hair in lil pink bows and stuff cant wait for that to happen with mine lmao.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww how old is Riley? I wash her hair like everyday and brush it, its so funny. I do have to buy her some little bows....i have the cute little headbands.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

yea I have the headbands, I bought some lil ribbons recently cuz Rileys hair is growing like a mohawk on the top so I have a little bit to play with lol, at least she holds still while I can paint her nails lol. Riley is 7mths old!


----------

